# 4 Female rats need a new home in Michigan (Pictures!)



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: Michigan
City/Town: Grand Rapids
Number of rats: 4
Sex: Females
Age range: 1.5 years to 6 months
Colours: 2 Blue Berkshire, 1 white & black hooded, and 1 dumbo hairless
Neutered: No
Temperament: They each have very unique personalities!
Medical problems: No
Travel and pick up?: Will drive a resonable distance
Preferred donation: Free

*Now I will describe the 4:*
*Blueberry*- 1.5 year old blue berkshire. Blueberry has a little temper. She prefers her rat friends over her humans. She has shown cage aggression, and bitten me and my boyfriend, but never severely. She can also be friendly when she wants to, it all depends on her mood.
*Stubs*- 1 year old blue berkshire. Stubs is the adventourous one. She is extremely friendly and would prefer to never be in her cage. She is perfectly content to ride on her human's shoulder. She is also an avid human groomer. Whenever we get her out she spends the first 5 minutes licking and grooming our hands, ears, ect. Stubs is probably one of the friendliest rats I have encountered.
*Smelly*- 1 year old black and white hooded. Despite her name Smelly doesn't have a bad odor she just loves to smell everything she comes in contact with. Smelly is the perfect lap rat. She is content with sitting on your lap and having her head petted. She also is an avid human groomer! A little more shy than Stubs, Smelly is the calm one of the bunch.
*Fiona*- 6 month old hairless dumbo. Fiona is the spaz! She is very friendly and energetic. She has no fear, and will routinely try to jump from high places, and leap from couch to couch. She is rarely in one spot for long, she believes she is a race rat! Fiona is full of personality, you just can't resist the dumbo ears!


If you are interested email me at [email protected]
I will add pictures once I get them uploaded.


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 4 Female rats need a new home in Michigan*

*Fiona*


























*Smelly*

















*Stubs*

















*Blueberry*


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Baby pictures*
Smelly and Stubs are from Blueberry's litter. Blueberry was pregnant when we got her from a pet store.


----------

